# P1403 fault code



## Rykenroll (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone. This is my first post.
Recently bought a 2000 750il. Love the car.
The other day the "Service Engine Soon" light came on. AutoZone checked the code and it said P1403 Carbon Canister Shut Off valve Control Circuit Electrical.
I've seen some info on it but nothing too clarifying.
Does anyone have experience with this issue? Is it DIY?
Thanks.


----------

